# Profile Photo Required



## Who is John Galt?

Just got back to ADL from MLB 

On opening the app, the following appears:








Anyone else getting this? Or have I pissed the ubes off, once too often?


----------



## Running With Scissors

First time I used my Partner app It asked me to do this. I believe it will also ask for a new one at regular intervals just to keep it up to date with your actual appearance. (In case you grew a beard for instance).


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Running With Scissors said:


> First time I used my Partner app It asked me to do this. I believe it will also ask for a new one at regular intervals just to keep it up to date with your actual appearance. (In case you grew a beard for instance).


Thanks RWS. I have driven nearly two thousand trips in 7 months and I have never had this before.
And I am not very happy about it.


----------



## Running With Scissors

You must have been "grandfathered in" as they say and the new regs have finally caught up to you. Why are you not happy? 
It's ostensibly just so your riders can confirm that the person who is picking them up is the person they are expecting.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

All is OK  Panic is over.

I posted a picture of Rudi Zarzoff

I hope you don't mind Rudi, but we could almost be brothers.


----------



## Bolthead

I didn't have the exact message on the app but I got an email. They said my photo (which I have been using since April 2016) was not good enough. I had to submit a new photo which I did. I am guessing it is alright as I haven't heard back from them. They said that if I didn't update the photo I would be kicked off the platform.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Bolthead said:


> I didn't have the exact message on the app but I got an email. They said my photo (which I have been using since April 2016) was not good enough. I had to submit a new photo which I did. I am guessing it is alright as I haven't heard back from them. They said that if I didn't update the photo I would be kicked off the platform.


From their acceptance of my photo, I reckon you would be able to upload your forum member photo here; it would be accepted and no-one would be any the wiser.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

This is Ubers face recognition technology dudes! Welcome to the brave new world! We've had this in Potlandia for 6 weeks now.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Elmo Burrito said:


> This is Ubers face recognition technology dudes! Welcome to the brave new world! We've had this in Potlandia for 6 weeks now.


Well judging from my experience, you could upload a photo of a burrito and it would be accepted 
Although, a hot dog might be pushing it 
Anthony Weiner may be able provide an answer to that one


----------



## Ubernaut10

Who is John Galt? said:


> Thanks RWS. I have driven nearly two thousand trips in 7 months and I have never had this before.
> And I am not very happy about it.


Hmm.. 7 months,strange.
Don't see how you can upload any old photo...its asking you...to take a photo of your face..., not load up your preferred photo.
Its face recognition,... Uber will in future spot check you with a ,please look into the camera for online, as too many johns that have similar complexions, are sharing one profile ,at the moment.
Interested to see if a burrito or random photo held up to the forward facing cam within the circle, will cut it with this technology.
7 months ,almost 2000...so part time?


----------



## Ubernaut10

Who is John Galt? said:


> Just got back to ADL from MLB
> 
> On opening the app, the following appears:
> 
> View attachment 94059
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting this? Or have I pissed the ubes off, once too often?


Not me...


----------



## Ubernaut10

Running With Scissors said:


> You must have been "grandfathered in" as they say and the new regs have finally caught up to you. Why are you not happy?
> It's ostensibly just so your riders can confirm that the person who is picking them up is the person they are expecting.


And thwarts the ability of profile being used by anyone other than the profile user, as is going on now.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Ubernaut10 said:


> Hmm.. 7 months,strange.
> Don't see how you can upload any old photo...its asking you...to take a photo of your face..., not load up your preferred photo.
> Its face recognition,... Uber will in future spot check you with a ,please look into the camera for online, as too many johns that have similar complexions, are sharing one profile ,at the moment.
> Interested to see if a burrito or random photo held up to the forward facing cam within the circle, will cut it with this technology.
> 7 months ,almost 2000...so part time?


Doubting Thomas returns...
How can I put this diplomatically.......?
You are wrong.

I also was surprised. You can actually upload a photo, or picture from file.
I didn't want to upload a photo, and was looking for a picture to take a photo of. (With me so far?)
I then scrolled down the page and there were / are two icons - the camera icon and a file icon.
After loading some picture of Rudi into my file gallery, I uploaded one that looks pretty close to me.
True story. 
It won't last as there will inevitably be complaints from some women that I am far more handsome than the picture, but there you go.
June 2016 start.
P/T or F/T depends on your definition. I do about 80 trips a week. 
Most of them looking for opportunities.
Works for me.

Please come back with any further questions.
The picture situation was only 'discovered' because I have an objection to uploading my picture.
I was looking for an alternative and found it. Most people would just take a photo of themselves.


----------



## Ubernaut10

Who is John Galt? said:


> Doubting Thomas returns...
> How can I put this diplomatically.......?
> You are wrong.
> 
> I also was surprised. You can actually upload a photo, or picture from file.
> I didn't want to upload a photo, and was looking for a picture to take a photo of. (With me so far?)
> I then scrolled down the page and there were / are two icons - the camera icon and a file icon.
> After loading some picture of Rudi into my file gallery, I uploaded one that looks pretty close to me.
> True story.
> It won't last as there will inevitably be complaints from some women that I am far more handsome than the picture, but there you go.
> June 2016 start.
> P/T or F/T depends on your definition. I do about 80 trips a week.
> Most of them looking for opportunities.
> Works for me.
> 
> Please come back with any further questions.
> The picture situation was only 'discovered' because I have an objection to uploading my picture.
> I was looking for an alternative and found it. Most people would just take a photo of themselves.


Yeah.
On initiation, I found that option of upload, but it just wouldn't let it happen.
So I just resigned myself to taking the shot, so...now you say it been done, it makes uber uber seem even more comical.
Have you tried a random face,on this occasion, to know it still works.accepted by uber?
Mate, if uber was legit, they'd have us come in and take the photo themselves at hub.
The insight from US, in relation to FR, is, I believe ,the catalyst for the photo request you got.
Its interesting in any case, but I haven't heard another case like this yet,
Perhaps you have by now.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Ubernaut10 said:


> Yeah.
> On initiation, I found that option of upload, but it just wouldn't let it happen.
> So I just resigned myself to taking the shot, so...now you say it been done, it makes uber uber seem even more comical.
> Have you tried a random face,on this occasion, to know it still works.accepted by uber?
> Mate, if uber was legit, they'd have us come in and take the photo themselves at hub.
> The insight from US, in relation to FR, is, I believe ,the catalyst for the photo request you got.
> Its interesting in any case, but I haven't heard another case like this yet,
> Perhaps you have by now.





Ubernaut10 said:


> On initiation, I found that option of upload,


But ten minutes ago, you didn't believe me.

*Jeez Louise, you are hard work.*



Ubernaut10 said:


> Have you tried a random face,on this occasion, to know it still works.accepted by uber?


Somewhere....(I am not going to find it for you) I have previously written that the photo I uploaded was a file photo of Rudi Zarzoff.
Check Rudi's profile. Sorry for the identity theft, Rudi.

Yes, I make über look comical. I make everything look comical as I have a slightly left of field view of life.
The facial recognition is nonsense.
What is any photo / picture or whatever to be compared to? The only picture that über has on file is your driver's license picture.
I purposefully did not provide a passport photo.
I have no online photos.
Hardly a treasure trove of facial recognition.

As I am trying to say, I now, in über's eyes I look like or am Rudi Zarzoff.
Since starting with them, I have been into a 'groanlike hub' once. Hopefully, I will never have to go back there.
Obviously, they wouldn't know me if they ran into me.

über is like a friend; I'm sure you have one of these, that is an absolute genius, but, has absolutely no common sense.


----------



## Ubernaut10

Who is John Galt? said:


> But ten minutes ago, you didn't believe me.
> 
> *Jeez Louise, you are hard work.*
> 
> Somewhere....(I am not going to find it for you) I have previously written that the photo I uploaded was a file photo of Rudi Zarzoff.
> Check Rudi's profile. Sorry for the identity theft, Rudi.
> 
> Yes, I make über look comical. I make everything look comical as I have a slightly left of field view of life.
> The facial recognition is nonsense.
> What is any photo / picture or whatever to be compared to? The only picture that über has on file is your driver's license picture.
> I purposefully did not provide a passport photo.
> I have no online photos.
> Hardly a treasure trove of facial recognition.
> 
> As I am trying to say, I now, in über's eyes I look like or am Rudi Zarzoff.
> Since starting with them, I have been into a 'groanlike hub' once. Hopefully, I will never have to go back there.
> Obviously, they wouldn't know me if they ran into me.
> 
> über is like a friend; I'm sure you have one of these, that is an absolute genius, but, has absolutely no common sense.


I hope George doesn't fall on hard times,signs up with uber, blowing this wide open with identity theft charges,
But, with that said, I doubt, anyone would Gerry.
Mate, what's say a Muppet recognised George, and this is their way of telling you?
Possible, you think?... anyone else you've heard getting this?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Ubernaut10 said:


> I hope George doesn't fall on hard times,signs up with uber, blowing this wide open with identity theft charges,
> But, with that said, I doubt, anyone would Gerry.
> Mate, what's say a Muppet recognised George, and this is their way of telling you?
> Possible, you think?... anyone else you've heard getting this?


No

Who is Gerry?


----------



## Ubernaut10

Who is John Galt? said:


> No
> 
> No to...?
> Not possible or not heard of another driver getting this..
> Or both?-


----------



## Reversoul

When our they going to start making riders upload a pic of themselves?


----------



## Ubernaut10

Who is John Galt? said:


> No
> 
> Who is Gerry?


I doubt anyone would Gerry.
I don't think anyone would pick up on it.

Do you Gerry?
Must be an old term ,


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Reversoul said:


> When our they going to start making riders upload a pic of themselves?


Apparently at the very beginning of the 2nd quarter of this year.


----------



## Reversoul

Who is John Galt? said:


> Apparently at the very beginning of the 2nd quarter of this year.


Is that so? I've always felt riders should have to upload a photo. It would make it easier to identify our riders and make it more difficult for people to share accounts.


----------



## Ubernaut10

Reversoul said:


> Is that so? I've always felt riders should have to upload a photo. It would make it easier to identify our riders and make it more difficult for people to share accounts.


Just a credit card and phone app is all uber needs from riders...to get paid!


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Me thinketh you protesteth too much Rudi Zarzoff! Either that, or you live in an alternative universe! Wake up my friend! One way or another, sooner or later FRT is coming to Uber and the TNC's as well as PFHT industry. They have to in order to add one more layer of security because its lacking to say the least. What do you think the "Safe rides fee" is helping to pay for? To protect themselves and their riders with FRT. And even if you did fool it once twice or thrice (I'm not convinced) there will come a time when it wont be fooled. Anyways, I'm concerned any technology can be used for nefarious purposes including FRT but can we stop it? If FRT is used responsibly (not convinved Uber will do so) I think it along with our fingerprinting will be good for our industry (keep the creepy peeps out PFHT driving). I for one am glad it's here and "Coming to a Theatre near you" and I hope we get fingerprinting and ran through the FBI database too. Because there are too many creepy, illegal and unprofessional drivers out there giving us good professional drivers a bad name.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Elmo Burrito said:


> Me thinketh you protesteth too much Rudi Zarzoff! Either that, or you live in an alternative universe! Wake up my friend! One way or another, sooner or later FRT is coming to Uber and the TNC's as well as PFHT industry. They have to in order to add one more layer of security because its lacking to say the least. What do you think the "Safe rides fee" is helping to pay for? To protect themselves and their riders with FRT. And even if you did fool it once twice or thrice (I'm not convinced) there will come a time when it wont be fooled. Anyways, I'm concerned any technology can be used for nefarious purposes including FRT but can we stop it? If FRT is used responsibly (not convinved Uber will do so) I think it along with our fingerprinting will be good for our industry (keep the creepy peeps out PFHT driving). I for one am glad it's here and "Coming to a Theatre near you" and I hope we get fingerprinting and ran through the FBI database too. Because there are too many creepy, illegal and unprofessional drivers out there giving us good professional drivers a bad name.


I recommend you watch the movie 'Snowden'.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Well, it had to happen.
Someone dobbed me in.
Any suggestions for the next profile pic?

Dame Edna?


----------



## Jack Malarkey

In the ACT, we now need to display where passengers can readily see it a rideshare identification card with a photo taken by the people who issue driving licences. In fact, the photo is taken at the same time as that for the driving licence with rideshare condition.

The identification card also has an identifying number (but not a name) displayed.

I suspect something similar will be required in South Australia at some point.


----------



## JaySonic

Who is John Galt? said:


> Well, it had to happen.
> Someone dobbed me in.
> Any suggestions for the next profile pic?
> 
> Dame Edna?


Sideshow Bob


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Kristoffer Polaha.


----------



## Uber_Ghost_Car

Ubernaut10 said:


> Just a credit card and phone app is all uber needs from riders...to get paid!


If only Uber could cut out the pesky drivers....oh wait hold on , thanks Google!


----------



## JohnMal

I'm always interested in learning something new about photography!


----------



## george manousaridis

Ubernaut10 said:


> I hope George doesn't fall on hard times,signs up with uber, blowing this wide open with identity theft charges,
> But, with that said, I doubt, anyone would Gerry.
> Mate, what's say a Muppet recognised George, and this is their way of telling you?
> Possible, you think?... anyone else you've heard getting this?


Is why this motley george manousaridis has put his true identity....and nothing has happened and true blue to the depths of the Oceans...google the mongrel


----------



## SHARERIDER

Who is John Galt? said:


> Just got back to ADL from MLB
> 
> On opening the app, the following appears:
> View attachment 94059
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting this? Or have I pissed the ubes off, once too often?


It's because you put up the wrong face last time, try using the one on your head....


----------



## Jay1960

SHARERIDER said:


> It's because you put up the wrong face last time, try using the one on your head....


Perhaps then Uber might actually deactivate him


----------

